# Your favourite eveelution



## Kubish (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine?s Umbreon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 10, 2014)

Espeon. And it has been ever since Gen 2. Classiest of them all


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2014)

Glaceon because it's adorable as hell <3 

Espeon is my favorite in battle though.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 10, 2014)

Umbreon ever since the episode when Gary first shows his.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2014)

ALL OF THEM

ESPECIALLY EVERSTONE EEVEE :33


----------



## Bioness (Mar 10, 2014)

OP, Eeveelution has 2 e's at the front.

*1) Glaceon*


*2) Vaporeon*


*3) Umbreon*



4) Espeon
5) Sylveon
6) Jolteon
7) Leafeon
8) Flareon

P.S. search the Eeveelution tags on Tumblr at your own risk.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2014)

Vaporeon master race.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Umbreon my favorite. Best design thus far.


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 10, 2014)

I love them all, but I'm partial to Vaporeon pek


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2014)

Espeon. So classy.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2014)

in terms of utility espeon with magic bounce is insane 
umbreon sychonize + heal bell is good
vaporeon hydration after a drizzle is bonkers because of rest spam
jolteon is amazing a speedy magnet rise and possible pass is bonkers plus its special attack with hidden power ice it wrecks ground types. i want to see a speed boost jolteon with electro ball >D
sylveon is busted with or without hidden ability

i made a troll physical choice band slyv and omfg it worked 
stab + 30% + retaliate/facade + choice band
then again it worked because i doubt anyone saw it coming 

flareon needs flare blitz to be really good
i wish leafeon got ingrain to ingrain pass to sweepers 
glaceon is cute but it needs more support :<


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

Espeon is my favorite but Jolteon has been growing on me.


----------

